
Esports / Gaming Technology - igaape
Looking for esports technology or gaming technology startups that are doing interesting thing with data. 
(eg player stat analysis or screen reading game highlights or any other tech being used for esports &#x2F; gaming)<p>Tag &#x2F; Link any that you know or have heard of, happy to discuss ^_^
======
igaape
I'll share a few examples or references.

[https://insights.gg/](https://insights.gg/)

[https://gamingmonk.com/](https://gamingmonk.com/)

[https://www.toornament.com/en_US/](https://www.toornament.com/en_US/)

[https://battlefy.com/](https://battlefy.com/)

[https://pvp.com](https://pvp.com)

